
Show HN: Lookup details about any IP address - iplist
https://iplist.cc
======
iplist
Detecting website visitor locations can be useful to keep track of login
patterns or other metrics. For a popular web application I needed to save the
IP address and visitor country upon login. If a login attempt was made from an
unknown location (or TOR) I could ask the user for a second (or third) factor
authentication.

There are plenty of services offering geo IP information and I've tried a few.
I've been thoroughly disappointed. Every single paid service managed to
"guess" a city and country where I came from and every single one was wrong.
The services looked great but upon closer inspection I noticed an alarming
amount of incorrect results when analyzing real world data.

I can do better I thought and so I've tried to create a better and free
service: iplist.cc

The service is currently handling about 2k requests a minute on busy times for
the last two months. The monthly bills are paid for by the other web
application I'm selling so my goal is to keep iplist.cc free, as it is self
sufficient for now.

Your thoughts?

~~~
easytiger
Where did you source your database?

~~~
iplist
Various sources such as public internet registries, domain lists and also
traceroutes.

~~~
karmakaze
Is the data frequently updated? If you have recency info maybe include that in
the response.

~~~
iplist
A cron job is running, and currently works as follows:

\- Daily: update data from internet registries

\- Daily: update ASN data

\- Every four hours: update TOR data

\- Every minute: traceroutes (in small batches)

\- Every minute: update website data: hostname/ip records (in small batches)

~~~
sparkling
Source for ASN data and interet registries?

------
franky47
Nice ! This is something that could be listed on [https://free-
for.dev](https://free-for.dev)

------
erkken
Nice! Would also love if you provided a continent code (like "EU", "NA", ...)

------
milankragujevic
Well, your info is not true for my IP. It should be Serbia, not Slovenia ...

------
muthusk
doesnt seem to lookup lots of subdomain.not ready for any serious usage

